# Bolle Ja Na Ka just died. Anyone knows the cause of dead?



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

Anyone knows the cause of dead? I'm curious if this will be genetic thing. 
P.s. I'm not sure if posting in this breeding forum is the right place. If not , admin can move.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Given the information posted by the owners, no it did not seem to be a genetic thing. He had a hole in the lining of his stomach possibly caused by a tumor

The owner/handler in Germany posted this information - translated into English

This is a direct quote from Dirk Edler

"Yesterday noon my friend Bolle died.
I am devastated.
Result of autopsy at pathology at University of Munich:
Hole in the stomach wall caused by the break of a tumor with leak of stomach acid into the belly."


From the horses' mouth.


Lee


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

I thought tumor was genetic?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

gabyeddo said:


> I thought tumor was genetic?


Often a tumor is cancerous, and not necessarily genetic. Some tumors can be benign. Maybe there is a propensity for tumors in some lines, but I haven't heard of that. Cancer seems to be caused by heredity in part, depending on the type of cancer, but also the environment, and diet. Sometimes it depends on how we interfere with hormones and the glands that secrete them. I think there are immune deficiency problems, possibly caused by vaccines and preventatives, that allow cancer cells to take off.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Wasn't this dog exported to the US? 

Males ? Canine Concpets


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He was with Dirk getting ready to show.


----------

